# Compliant?  You make the call



## jar546 (Sep 13, 2010)

The green wire goes to the metal water pipe.

The black wire is the GEC that goes to the rod (another rod needed or prove <25 ohms)


----------



## jar546 (Sep 13, 2010)

2009 IRC/ (NEC 2008) applies

Here is where it attaches to the main panel next to it, same issues (plural)


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll take a shot at it Jeff! How about Art. 408.41 - Grounded Conductor Terminations.

"Each grounded conductor shall terminate within the panelboard in an indiviual

terminal that is not also used for another conductor."

.


----------



## mueller (Sep 13, 2010)

looks like the self tapping screws go thru copper wire nicely

Or am I wrong and its just behind it


----------



## Mule (Sep 13, 2010)

Agree on the self tapping screws....they are a no no! I'm thinking the paint on the panel might be affecting the grounding too. Plus I wonder if they have "altered" the panel box?


----------



## TimNY (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not the most proficient at electrical, but always looking to learn.  What I see (right or wrong):

1.  The conductors have to be landed inside the panel, not on the outside.

2.  As stated, self-tapping screws.. are you kidding.

3.  The EGC have to be identified on the end with green tape/coloring (assume larger than #6?)

I have the same question as Mule; are you allowed to drill a hole in a listed panelboard enclosure?  Or do you have to either use the existing bars or add another one sourced from the manufacturer?  I've seen them bolted to an enclosure (paint removed between the two).  I don't do electrical inspection, but the question was in the back of my head.


----------



## GHRoberts (Sep 14, 2010)

"are you allowed to drill a hole in a listed panelboard enclosure?"

Yes.


----------



## Frank (Sep 14, 2010)

I have worked the self tapping screws/drywall screws used in panel board and gutter from meter to panel fire before.

Last one was a "Dance Studeo" that the bump and grind music eventually wore the screw head through the conductor insulation on the hot wire from the meter, storage in front of the panel helped fuel the fire.

In my home county we managed to burn out both strip clubs--the one at the other end of the county took 10 000 gallons of flaming gasoline at the front door to get rid of it-- only fatality was the truck driver only structure lost was the "gentleman's club".  A number of partons were embarressed when they had what was left  of their cars towed from the lot.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 14, 2010)

I wonder if the truck driver was an irate customer...


----------



## jar546 (Sep 14, 2010)

So far 250.8(A)(5) is the only thing that anyone has picked up on.

What else???


----------



## jar546 (Sep 14, 2010)

This has been some great discussion.  Thanks for participating.  As the inspector I wrote up 3 items for this installation:

250.8(A)(5)&(6) Tek Screws

250.64(D)(2) Because the GEC connection must be IN the service disconnect, not outside

250.12 For the way the lugs were added.

I do not know if those lugs are listed for bonding AND grounding as required.

You may or may not agree with my call but there was nothing else that I was aware of that would need to be done.


----------



## Frank (Sep 14, 2010)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> I wonder if the truck driver was an irate customer...


Unfortunately it was not even the tanker driver's fault--dump truck made U turn in front of him from far right lane on 3 lanes each way divided 45 mph zone main highway.


----------



## TimNY (Sep 15, 2010)

GEC didn't have to be green/bare (6 or smaller) or identified with green marking at the end?


----------



## TimNY (Sep 15, 2010)

GHRoberts said:
			
		

> "are you allowed to drill a hole in a listed panelboard enclosure?"Yes.


Ok, it appears this is common knowledge.  Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 15, 2010)

You don't show it in the pictures but what about the fasteners attaching the panel to the PT board?

2304.9.5 Fasteners in preservative-treated and fire-retardant-treated wood.

Fasteners for preservative- treated and fire-retardant-treated wood shall be of hot dipped zinc-coated galvanized steel, stainless steel, silicon bronze or copper. The coating weights for zinc-coated fasteners shall be in accordance with ASTM A 153.

Exception: Fasteners other than nails, timber rivets, wood screws and lag screws shall be permitted to be of mechanically deposited zinc coated steel with coating weights in accordance with ASTM B 695, Class 55 minimum.


----------



## GHRoberts (Sep 15, 2010)

TimNY said:
			
		

> Ok, it appears this is common knowledge.  Can you point me in the right direction?


They make panel boxes without holes. The contractor punches holes as needed.

I think the only code provision with respect to holes is that unused holes be covered.


----------



## EPrice (Sep 15, 2010)

TimNY said:
			
		

> GEC didn't have to be green/bare (6 or smaller) or identified with green marking at the end?


No,  the requirement for green marking is found in NEC 250.119, but that section applies to equipment grounding conductors, not grounding electrode conductors.  There is no color requirement for grounding electrode conductors.


----------



## TimNY (Sep 15, 2010)

EPrice said:
			
		

> No,  the requirement for green marking is found in NEC 250.119, but that section applies to equipment grounding conductors, not grounding electrode conductors.  There is no color requirement for grounding electrode conductors.


Thanks for the reply EPrice.  I'm always learning!


----------

